# 10 people are sub25



## gillesvdp (Aug 27, 2007)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...onId=&years=&show=100+Persons&average=Average

It's going to be hard at the world championship !!


----------



## Rama (Aug 27, 2007)

Relax mhen.

No worries for me at any competitions now, I've beaten Edouard Champion, Thibaut, Mátyás wonderboy Kuti and mr. European champion Djilles in an official competition and I have the WCA, the GOLDEN *bling bling bling!* medals and certificates to prove it.


----------



## Lofty (Aug 28, 2007)

I have a single sub 25 solve.... only "thing" was it had a PLL skip lol. might been sub 20 cause i stared it for a second before i hit the timer at 22.15. So my OH PB is now faster than my 2 hand lol.
Man Rama you were so close to a sub 25 avg.


----------



## hdskull (Aug 28, 2007)

counting rama, it's 11.


----------



## Rama (Aug 28, 2007)

Nono we keep it official, there are 10 people who are sub 25... but let's see if we can change it into an 11 in Lyon this saturday. 

I realized that there are a lot of people who have a slower avg then me, but they have a faster single solve then me, I don't mind tough.


----------



## gillesvdp (Aug 28, 2007)

I still can't forget that 19.87 non lucky solve I had during the French Championship.

The only thing is...I am not French so it is not official . ((


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2007)

Too bad you are not going to be driving with Gilles, me (and Lars) this time Rama. I really enjoyed your OH-races in the car.


----------



## Erik (Aug 28, 2007)

count me in as sub-25


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 28, 2007)

I am almost there 

Seriously, it could happen that Erik, Rama, Joël and Mark (van Beest) would all do a sub-25 averages at the Dutch Nationals? That could be the first time 4 people get a sub-25 oh-average in a national competition. Sigh, there are to many excellent Dutch Cubers.


----------



## Erik (Aug 28, 2007)

I hope we all get that, and I'd have to say that the chance is not even that small we will do that. Though I'm not sure about Joels' progress lately, he can do it if he practises I think


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

Joel came by the sunday after our cube-meeting because he forgot his 5x5x5. He told me he was back into practising/training mode for Lyon. I guess we will find out next weekend!

Are you sure you are not coming to Lyon?


----------



## hdskull (Aug 29, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> I still can't forget that 19.87 non lucky solve I had during the French Championship.
> 
> The only thing is...I am not French so it is not official . ((



wait, how come ? why doesn't it count ?


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 29, 2007)

It was a French National, not a French Open. That meant Gilles wasn't allowed to compete officialy because he is not French but Belgian


----------



## Pedro (Aug 30, 2007)

I always tought that he couldn't be declared french champion, as he's not french, but that the times he achieved did count...:confused:


----------



## hdskull (Aug 31, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> It was a French National, not a French Open. That meant Gilles wasn't allowed to compete officialy because he is not French but Belgian



k i get it now. thanks.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 3, 2007)

Congrats to Rama for going waay under sub 25!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

I hope we can have a thread like this next year "10 people are sub 20"


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 3, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> I hope we can have a thread like this next year "10 people are sub 20"



Actually it is true !!!

1	Thibaut Jacquinot	15.81	France	Murcia Open 2007 
2	Chris Dzoan	16.36	USA	US Open 2007 
3	Dan Dzoan	17.90	USA	Caltech Winter 2007 
4	Ryan Patricio	18.15	USA	Caltech Summer 2007 
5	Rama Temmink	18.58	Netherlands	Lyon Open 2007 
6	Gilles van den Peereboom	18.65	Belgium	Lyon Open 2007 
7	Darren Kwong	19.32	USA	Caltech Spring 2007 
8	Yu Jeong-Min	19.34	Korea	KCRC 2007 
9	Lee Jae-Yong	19.47	Korea	KCRC Busan 2007 
10	Milán Baticz	19.90	Hungary	German Open 2007 
---
11	Mátyás Kuti	20.68	Hungary	Swedish Open 2007 

Poor Mátyás...not even in the top10


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice find (but naturally I meant average)

I think that list will have changed quite a bit by the end of this year.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 4, 2007)

I don't think people will get sub-20 avgs that easily...but who knows? 

I hope I'll be able to get in the sub-25 avg list in Worlds


----------



## hdskull (Sep 4, 2007)

gillesvdp said:


> Poor Mátyás...not even in the top10



don't make him mad, or he'll use all his 4hrs of practice on OH, hahaha.


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, since he knew he lost the ER, I am almost certain he started to practice immediately.
So I will have a very hard time at the Polish Open. haha

Anyway, a sub20 average does not seem imposible to me.
In one average at the Lyon Open, I *nearly* had 2 sub20 solves. Just add a third one and another good solve in the low 20-21's and you are done !

Gilles


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 4, 2007)

Just look at the 3x3x3 history 

In 2003
16.71 seconds single solve would give you a world record 
20.00 seconds average would give you a world record

Untill 2005
Only one person had a single solve below 15. Right now 35 people have done that and it is practically impossible to win a tournament without a sub-15 average.

Now for One Handed:
2004: Let's not talk about it.
Untill 2005 2 people got sub-30, 0 got sub-25
Untill 2006 8 people got sub-30, 2 got sub-25
This year 25 people got sub-30, 11 got sub-25

I think we will see the first sub-20 averages this year and that it will be practically impossible to win a tournament without a sub-20 average by the end of next year.


----------



## Pedro (Sep 4, 2007)

hmm...maybe you're right...

but I don't think getting sub-15 avgs on 2-handed is the same as getting sub-20 on OH...


----------



## hdskull (Sep 5, 2007)

Pedro said:


> hmm...maybe you're right...
> 
> but I don't think getting sub-15 avgs on 2-handed is the same as getting sub-20 on OH...



that's not really his point, but yea, i think getting a sub 20 avg OH is like getting sub 13/12 2H at the moment.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

My point was that getting a sub 20 OH now is like getting a sub 15 SS a couple of years ago. Nobody had done it, but some thought it would be possible. A couple of years later and it will/has become a requirement to win a (big) tournament.

P.S. I am talking averages here!


----------



## gillesvdp (Sep 5, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> My point was that getting a sub 20 OH now is like getting a sub 15 SS a couple of years ago. Nobody had done it, but some thought it would be possible. A couple of years later and it will/has become a requirement to win a (big) tournament.
> 
> P.S. I am talking averages here!



I agree with you.
But I am more optimistic than you: I think we will see a sub20 OH average this year.


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

I think I am even more optimistic than you are:



> I think we will see the first sub-20 averages this year and that it will be practically impossible to win a tournament without a sub-20 average by the end of next year.


----------



## Lofty (Sep 5, 2007)

I think we will certainly see sub 20 OH averages but as for it being required to win a tourny... maybe by next year... some of the smaller tournies like the Florida Open I doubt it (unless of course i get that fast by the next one in Florida lol) I would not be suprised at all if at Worlds there was a sub 20 avg...just as long as you guys give me enough time to drop 15 seconds off my OH average I think sub 20 will be awesome!


----------



## AvGalen (Sep 5, 2007)

Was this sentence "I think we will see the first sub-20 averages this year and that it will be practically impossible to win a tournament without a sub-20 average by the end of next year." really that difficult to understand. Both Gilles and Lofty agree with it, but they make it sound like we have different opinions.

Let me rephrase it:
I think that we will see several sub 20 averages this year.
I think that a sub 20 average will be needed to win a high-quality tournament 12 months from now.

Another observation:
My 3x3x3 and 3x3x3_oh times (averages): 26.79 and 47.64 = +78%
World records: 11.76 and 21.15 = +80%
Deduction:
OH takes 79% longer than regular. If OH gets sub20 (19.99) that means regular would get to 11.17


----------



## Pedro (Sep 5, 2007)

AvGalen said:


> Another observation:
> My 3x3x3 and 3x3x3_oh times (averages): 26.79 and 47.64 = +78%
> World records: 11.76 and 21.15 = +80%
> Deduction:
> OH takes 79% longer than regular. If OH gets sub20 (19.99) that means regular would get to 11.17



not really...I did some statistics with both single solve and averages:

Single | Average
-----------------------------------

Me

10.64 - 100% | 14.30 - 100%
18.30 - x | 24.15 - x

x = ~172% | x = ~169% ----> Average = 70,5%

-----------------------------------

Ryan

11.00 - 100% | 13.47 - 100%
18.15 - x | 21.41 - x

x = 165% | x = ~159% ----> Average = 62%

-----------------------------------

Chris Dzoan

11.60 - 100% | 13.93 - 100%
16.36 - x | 21.15 - x

x = ~141% | x = ~152% ----> Average = 46,5%

-----------------------------------

Dan Dzoan

10.08 - 100% | 14.41 - 100%
17.90 - x | 21.46 - x

x = ~178% | x = ~149% ----> Average = 63,5%


so I guess the ratio is a personal thing...


----------



## Lofty (Sep 6, 2007)

lol yes I agree with you 100% I thought i was just posting in agreement with you since some people thought otherwise.
My 3x3x3 and 3x3x3_OH averages (rough estimates of my times) 25 and 32 = 28% lol
Deduction:
I do nothing but OH cube all day.


----------

